# HOMEBOYZ PHOTOZ JAPAN SUPER SHOW O4



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES A FEW FICS OF THE GIRLS.THE BAD ASS RIDES AND THE GIRLS....THIS WAS THE BEST IN SHOW... AND IT WAS VERY NICE 62 RAG


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

VANESSA LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

NICE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GIRLZ,,,,THIS IS THE LOWRIDER QUEEN IN JAPAN


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

fucken keith, always in japan, dang bro... next year imma tag along with you so that I can get to see JAPAN!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 12:40 AM
> *
> [snapback]2420532[/snapback]​*



damn homie firme rides and chicas you makin me wish i was in japon


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS RIDE WAS REALLY DIFF. I KIND OF LIKE IT.. WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

That impala is sweet love the undercarriage and pump setup :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MORE GIRLS


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

more


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great Pics Keith, keep them coming.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SUPER NICE 64


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

AND YES VANESSA


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

nice pictures


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THANKS....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

JUST A FEW MORE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm diggin the red 64! I kind of like the "all black" motor. Just something different!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Like I said in the other topic,if I ever went there Id never want to leave :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OUR BOOTH IN JAPAN


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Homeboyz

How did you do at the booth over there? I bet probably better than shows over here huh?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

MORE GIRLZ


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

hey keith :wave:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

FROM KEITH AND VANNESSA ENJOY...PEACE OUT MY LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 01:27 AM
> *MORE GIRLZ
> [snapback]2420627[/snapback]​*


last pic the best, jap gang sters


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

fuck, looked like fun..and hell yea i bet he cleaned up....those fools go crazy over LA shit


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

nice pics keith ....
dammm i wish i would have went ....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wesleywax_@Nov 17 2004, 12:52 AM
> *last pic the best, jap gang sters
> [snapback]2420673[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP WES...JAPAN IS SO COOL, NEXT YEAR WHERE GOING TO PLAN A LAG. GROUPE TRIP, EVERYONE IS WELCOME


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 01:04 AM
> *WHATS UP WES...JAPAN IS SO COOL, NEXT YEAR WHERE GOING TO PLAN A  LAG. GROUPE TRIP, EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> [snapback]2420711[/snapback]​*



--Whats the average cost to take the trip over there???


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

I MISS JAPAN  LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD FUN :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice pics Keith!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice pics! Looks like a good time!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Great pics...Keith...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GREAT PICS KEITH, LET ME TELL U VANESSA IS ALWAYZ LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice pix Keith..Glad you had a good time looks like toooo much fun :biggrin: 

maybe next year


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Sweet ass pics man...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 02:46 AM
> *THIS RIDE WAS REALLY DIFF. I KIND OF LIKE IT.. WHAT DO YOU THINK
> [snapback]2420550[/snapback]​*


defenitely original, i like it. :thumbsup: 
nice pics!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Wow I loved the lavender 64. And the pinstriped rims!!!!!


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 01:04 AM
> *WHATS UP WES...JAPAN IS SO COOL, NEXT YEAR WHERE GOING TO PLAN A  LAG. GROUPE TRIP, EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> [snapback]2420711[/snapback]​*






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Very good pics...thanks....makes anyone wish to be overthere......


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

what up kieth? we had a blast in Japan. It was real nice to meet and party with you and your girl(vanessa you so crazy) . and the rides were so dam tough. yea diffently low creations thanks you for all the love and extending your hositality to. Im sure uce feels the same way..I ll be posting my pictures soon. Donny 
Low Creations c.c 
Frisco


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 17 2004, 11:32 AM
> *Wow I loved the lavender 64. And the pinstriped rims!!!!!
> [snapback]2421610[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: that shit is tight


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

*Very Nice !!!!*


this Chick has it going on :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 18 2004, 01:42 AM
> *what up kieth? we had a blast  in Japan. It was real nice to meet and party with you and your girl(vanessa you so crazy) . and the rides were so dam tough.  yea diffently low creations thanks you for all the love and extending your hositality to. Im sure uce feels the same way..I ll be posting my pictures soon.                      Donny
> Low Creations c.c
> Frisco
> [snapback]2423872[/snapback]​*


YOUR WELCOME, WE HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn looked like a damn great time when you go again pick me up from MN, hahahah


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 18 2004, 02:42 AM
> *what up kieth? we had a blast  in Japan. It was real nice to meet and party with you and your girl(vanessa you so crazy) . and the rides were so dam tough.  yea diffently low creations thanks you for all the love and extending your hositality to. Im sure uce feels the same way..I ll be posting my pictures soon.                      Donny
> Low Creations c.c
> Frisco
> [snapback]2423872[/snapback]​*


What up Don!!!!! I like that name OG Flip.......lol :biggrin: :biggrin: Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 21 2004, 06:35 PM
> *What up Don!!!!!  I like that name OG Flip.......lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Welcome to Layitlow!
> [snapback]2435026[/snapback]​*



Ahh Yea, what up Rick Im new to the on line chat. but even og's gotta get with the times. we kickit live in Japan , Low C' , and Uce did it big real big.

Donny 
Low creation c.c
Frisco


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 22 2004, 12:55 AM
> *Ahh Yea, what up Rick Im new to the on line chat. but even og's gotta get with the times. we kickit live in Japan , Low C' , and Uce did it big real big.
> 
> Donny
> ...


This is Johnny (Rick's son) my dad is on here also, his name is "SLAMN78". Looks like you guys had a good time in Japan, they got some bad ass rides. Missed you guys in Fresno, but it looks like Japan had it going on. Nice to see you keepin up with the times, just don't change your O.G. ride.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 01:49 AM
> *FROM KEITH AND VANNESSA ENJOY...PEACE OUT MY LAYITLOW HOMIES
> [snapback]2420665[/snapback]​*


For just a second these pictures make me feel like we're still there livin' it up...it's like being in a music video for 4 days


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 22 2004, 09:14 PM
> *For just a second these pictures make me feel like we're still there livin' it up...it's like being in a music video for 4 days
> [snapback]2438932[/snapback]​*



must have been ur 1st trip to japan huh.........dont trip i was the same way too...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great pics! :0


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Nov 18 2004, 06:51 AM
> *Very Nice !!!!
> this Chick has it going on  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hell ya ill let her love me long time lol :biggrin: nice picz homie looks like u had fun


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 22 2004, 09:14 PM
> *For just a second these pictures make me feel like we're still there livin' it up...it's like being in a music video for 4 days
> [snapback]2438932[/snapback]​*




what up Cisco, I guess we will be going next year!


Don
Low Creations c.c
Frisco


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

FOR MY UCE HOMIES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 16 2004, 10:33 PM~2420518
> *VANESSA LOOKIN GOOD
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

great pics keith!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 1 2006, 02:35 AM~5347701
> *FOR MY UCE HOMIES
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 17 2004, 12:27 AM~2420627
> *MORE GIRLZ
> *


Fucked up smiles lol


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm going back to Japan in August and then in November of this year. Keith if you can make it lets go Homie.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 7 2006, 12:09 PM~5385385
> *I'm going back to Japan in August and then in November of this year.  Keith if you can make it lets go Homie.
> *


YA I GET MY PASSPORT BACK IN AUG...............SO IM HEADED FOR THE SUPERSHOW IN NOV...I HOPE....WHATS UP PETER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NICE PICS KEITH!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 7 2006, 01:23 PM~5385653
> *YA I GET MY PASSPORT  BACK IN AUG...............SO IM  HEADED  FOR THE SUPERSHOW IN NOV...I HOPE....WHATS  UP PETER
> *


WHAT"S UP KEITH......ITS GLENN. DAM HOMIE ITS BEEN 2 YEARS SINCE I WAS IN JAPAN AND I STILL MISS THAT PLACE :tears: 
IF EVERYTHING GOES SMOOOOOTH I"LL BE THERE IN NOVEMBER!!!
BUT THIS TIME WE GOTTA STAY A LIL LONGER. CAUSE LAST TIME THAT SHIT WENT FAST................ARIGATO. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 8 2006, 07:20 PM~5393607
> *WHAT"S UP KEITH......ITS GLENN. DAM HOMIE ITS BEEN 2 YEARS SINCE I WAS IN JAPAN AND I STILL MISS THAT PLACE :tears:
> IF EVERYTHING GOES SMOOOOOTH I"LL BE THERE IN NOVEMBER!!!
> BUT THIS TIME WE GOTTA STAY A LIL LONGER. CAUSE LAST TIME THAT SHIT WENT FAST................ARIGATO. :biggrin:
> *



damm its been almost 8 years for me..i wanna go back..


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'm pack and ready to roll to japan in nov. keith i'm commin deeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!this time so we can roll up those haitian hater out there


----------

